# Crepes - thoughts please.



## ella/TO (Sep 16, 2011)

What's your favourite recipe for crepes?....Hubby prefers them to thick pancakes.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 17, 2011)

4 oz plain flour
pinch of salt
200 ml of milk mixed with 75 ml water
2 oz melted butter.
Sieve flour and salt into a bowl, make a well in the middle crack in your eggs and mix into the flour, add your water bit by bit mixing with a whisk till all the flour is amalgamated and the batter is a light creamy color and texture. Whisk in the melted butter.
The only skill needed is the amount of batter needed to coat the size of pan without them becoming thick.I use the same sized crepe pan and a ladle with a mark on it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2011)

my mom made the best crepes, what she called norwegian pancakes.  

i think it was just a mix of flour, water, and salt to make a thin batter, then it's poured and turned in a hot, buttered, cast iron pan and returned to a high heat until set, then flipped and cooked a minute more.

the best part was filling them with butter and honey or butter and sugar, rolling, and eating them hot.

or maybe blackberry or strawberry jam.

i'll ask mom this weekend when i call her.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 17, 2011)

Good morning mate, give your mother my regards.My fav filling is golden syrup and lemon juice.
Do you toss ?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 17, 2011)

lol, i don't think quick my answer would exist very long...

but otherwise, yes i do! well, i mean mom did... hmm, as described in my first reply.

with a large spatula.

ok, this is disturbing.


----------



## recipedirect (Sep 17, 2011)

*Favorite Crepes*

My family makes a Czech crepe (Palacinky) which we fill with cottage cheese and jam. My all time favorite crepe is a chocolate dessert crepe. I was given the recipe a chef on a small island in Fiji. This a a good dessert for a dinner party or holiday. Everything can be made in advanced and assembled quickly.
You can find the photo on my site.  I tried to insert the photo but I guess I am doing something wrong.

*Bequa Lagoon Chocolate Crepes*
Chef Laniana Lewaka

*CREPES *​

1 cup + 2 Tablespoons self rising flour​
4 Tablespoons coca powder​
3 1/2 Tablespoons sugar​
1/2 teaspoon baking soda​
pinch of salt​
1 1/2 cup milk​
2 Tablespoons melted butter​
2 eggs​
*Chocolate Whipped Cream*​

1 pint (16 ounces) heavy cream​
1/4 cup sugar​
1 teaspoon vanilla​
8 ounces semi sweet chocolate​
Berry Topping​

2 cups mixed frozen berries (thawed)​
sugar to taste.​

                                 Methods/steps
*Crepes *​

Combine the  dry ingredients together in a large mixing bowl.  In  a medium mixing  bowl add the wet ingredients and wisk. Add the liquid ingredients to the  dry a little at a time. Wisk until smooth.​
Brush  a medium skillet with oil.  Heat over medium heat. When pan is hot add  the batter, 1/4 cup.  Swirl in pan.  Heat until browned, turn the crepe  over and cook until crepe is firm.​
Set aside to cool.​
Whipped Cream​

In  a mixing bowl add the heavy cream, mix on high speed until  it just  starts to stiffen.  Add the sugar and vanilla and mix until cream holds  peaks. Shave the chocolate or pulse chocolate in a food processor until  chocolate pieces are finely chopped.  Gently add the chocolate to the  whipped cream.  Refrigerate until ready to use.​
Berry Topping​

Place berries in a blender or food processor.  Blend until berriers pureed. Add sugar to taste.​
Assemble
Lay  crepe on a plate.  Add 1/4 cup of whipped cream mixture to each crepe.   Fold over.  Top with berry topping.  Add mint for garnish.​


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is the recipe I use for big family breakfast on Sunday mornings.   We fill them with whatever is on hand usually some kind of jam.  The kids really like them with Nutella.   In order to keep up with demand, I generally have to keep two crepe pans going all the time.

Crepe, sweet
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yield: ten to twelve 10-inch crepes

Ingredients:

2 large eggs
1 cup milk
1/3 cup water
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, melted, plus 2 or 3 teaspoons butter for coating the pan
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon cognac, optional
1 dash nutmeg, optional
1 dash cinnamon, optional

Directions:

1. Place all ingredients in mixing bowl.  Using a stick blender blend together for no more than 5 to 10 seconds.  Batter should be smooth. Stir down and repeat if necessary. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 to 2 hours before using..

2. Heat 10 inch crepe pan over medium heat until just smoking.  Butter pan.  Evenly spread 2 ounces of batter evenly over the pan and cook 1 -2 minutes until edges are lacy / crispy.  Turn with silicone spatula and continue cooking. 

Transfer to warmer and repeat process remembering to butter pan each time.
-------------------

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 17, 2011)

Once in a while I'll make them for dessert.  Prepare the crepes and then serve with Salted Butter Caramel.  


Salted Butter Caramel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: 
Serving Size: 1

Ingredients:

1/2 cup salted butter
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup water
1/16 teaspoon sea salt

Directions:

1. In a saucepan set over medium-low heat, melt the butter in the heavy cream. Immediately remove from the heat and set aside.

2. Place the sugar in a separate saucepan set over medium heat. Sprinkle the water over the sugar and allow it to dissolve over the heat without stirring. As the sugar begins to caramelize, occasionally shake and swirl the pan to evenly distribute the color.

3. When the caramel is a rich golden color, remove the pan from the heat and carefully add the hot cream and melted butter to the caramel. Take care to stand back during this process; the hot caramel will bubble up the sides of the pan.

4. Return the caramel to the lowest heat setting, whisking constantly. Cook and stir the salted butter caramel for 2 minutes over the low heat. Remove from the heat and season the sauce with the 1/16 teaspoon sea salt; stir until it is dissolved completely.

5. Crepes: Spoon 2-3 teaspoons of the caramel sauce in the center of a warm crepe and then fold it into quarters. Garnish with  whipped cream.

.40


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all very much for  your recipes.....Been feeling poorly with a cold/flu, but as soon as I feel better I shall make my sweetie his crepes!


----------



## lowermeadow (Dec 6, 2012)

This is really great Thank you all Love Crepes can't wait to make some


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 10, 2012)

Some lovely crepe recipes, thanks guys


----------



## kadesma (Dec 10, 2012)

Had lemon crepes for breakfast this morning topped with freezer strawberry jam on top. I wangled the recipe from the waitress. she said we would need 1/4 cup butter,1/2 cup cold water,1/4 cup milk,2 eggs, 2 egg yolks, 3/4 cup flour,1 tab. sugar,1 tea lemon zest,1/4 tea. salt.Clarify the butter, making sure to skim off the surface foam. Spoon the clear butter into a measure cup discard the milky solids at the bottomof the pan.this will make 2 Tab. of clarified butter. In med bowl or blender jar combine the butter, water,milk,whole eggs,egg yolks, flour,sugar,zest,salt. mix or blend til smooth will make 15 or 20 crepes
kades


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 11, 2012)

Basic savory crepes made with eggs, milk, flour, salt.  Then in bottom 1/4 of crepe wedge of fontina cheese, fold over in half, wedge of mozzarella on top of fontina, then fold in half again to where you have 1/4 of a circle, place in baking dish with a little of your favorite italian tomato sauce on bottom, cover with more t. sauce, bake for 20 minutes or so, sprinkle with more moz and/or parm, 10 more minutes in over to melt cheese and serve.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, i don't think quick my answer would exist very long...
> 
> but otherwise, yes i do! well, i mean mom did... hmm, as described in my first reply.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my word Bucky! Behave 
Please tell me you didn't just say your mother does the tossing for you?!


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 11, 2012)

What was the question again? Oh yes, crepes.

I use 2 cups of flour, pinch of salt, 1 tsp of baking powder, one egg beaten. Whisk in half a cup of milk and as much cold water as needed to make a thin batter. I then stir in 2 tsps of melted butter. Spray a non stick pan with oil, heat on high. Pour in a ladle of batter and swirl to coat pan, flip when surface bubbles and fry a minute or 2 on the other side and do this till batter is used up.
We serve them with either cinnamon sugar or syrup. Sometimes I fill them with creamed spinach and roll them up, top with cheese and grill till cheese is golden and serve with salad as a main course.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Had lemon crepes for breakfast this morning topped with freezer strawberry jam on top. I wangled the recipe from the waitress. she said we would need 1/4 cup butter,1/2 cup cold water,1/4 cup milk,2 eggs, 2 egg yolks, 3/4 cup flour,1 tab. sugar,1 tea lemon zest,1/4 tea. salt.Clarify the butter, making sure to skim off the surface foam. Spoon the clear butter into a measure cup discard the milky solids at the bottomof the pan.this will make 2 Tab. of clarified butter. In med bowl or blender jar combine the butter, water,milk,whole eggs,egg yolks, flour,sugar,zest,salt. mix or blend til smooth will make 15 or 20 crepes
> kades



These sound delicious Kades, thank you


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

medtran49 said:


> Basic savory crepes made with eggs, milk, flour, salt.  Then in bottom 1/4 of crepe wedge of fontina cheese, fold over in half, wedge of mozzarella on top of fontina, then fold in half again to where you have 1/4 of a circle, place in baking dish with a little of your favorite italian tomato sauce on bottom, cover with more t. sauce, bake for 20 minutes or so, sprinkle with more moz and/or parm, 10 more minutes in over to melt cheese and serve.



Med, sounds great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sabriana (May 31, 2013)

The only thing that matters is to keep the batter very thin, as the crepes should be as thin as possible. I use 4 eggs, 2 1/2 cups of flour, and a lot of milk, so that the batter resembles something like very fluid honey. It could be 3 cups, but I've never measured it. I keep adding it until it reaches the right consistency. Sometimes, as the batter thickens, I continue to add some more milk. I use a non stick  crepe pan. I only butter it in the beginning. I love using homemade sour cherry jam/preserves for filling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 31, 2013)

medtran49 said:


> Basic savory crepes made with eggs, milk, flour, salt...



My MILs recipe was the same, very basic, but she used that for every kind of crepe (palachinki in Slovak) including sweet.  Her logic was you didn't need sugar since you would be slatheriing jam/jelly on it.

She used a blender and put 1 cup low-fat milk in there, then 3/4 cup flour, a teaspoon of sugar, and one large egg.  Whip it all up in the blender and then pour, swirl, wait a miinute, flip and move to a plate.  Himself and the kids would line up at the stove as I turned them out one by one, then head back to the table to spread whatever jelly/jam they liked, roll up, and maybe top with a little sour cream.  So good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sabriana said:


> The only thing that matters is to keep the batter very thin, as the crepes should be as thin as possible. I use 4 eggs, 2 1/2 cups of flour, and a lot of milk, so that the batter resembles something like very fluid honey. It could be 3 cups, but I've never measured it. I keep adding it until it reaches the right consistency. Sometimes, as the batter thickens, I continue to add some more milk. I use a non stick  crepe pan. I only butter it in the beginning. I love using homemade sour cherry jam/preserves for filling.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My MILs recipe was the same, very basic, but she used that for every kind of crepe (palachinki in Slovak) including sweet. Her logic was you didn't need sugar since you would be slatheriing jam/jelly on it.
> 
> She used a blender and put 1 cup low-fat milk in there, then 3/4 cup flour, a teaspoon of sugar, and one large egg. Whip it all up in the blender and then pour, swirl, wait a miinute, flip and move to a plate. Himself and the kids would line up at the stove as I turned them out one by one, then head back to the table to spread whatever jelly/jam they liked, roll up, and maybe top with a little sour cream. So good!


 
Just curious. Why low fat milk when you are putting jams, jellies, sour cream on them?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 2, 2013)

Not for the calorie count but the richness of the milk product.  For some reason she and my SIL say that the low fat milks the batter more pourable.  Or else it was because my MIL had low-fat milk in her fridge.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 2, 2013)

We love crepes here, too, and I make several types.  Some for savory dishes and another for sweet presentations.  The one thing I learned many, many years ago is that, once the crepe batter is whisked up, it should sit for about 15 minutes to allow the gluten to begin to do its thing.  I can't remember where I learned this, but it does seem to make a difference in how nicely the crepes form.

One of our favorite dishes using crepes is Crepes Coquilles St. Jacques.  Oh, so yummy!


----------



## Addie (Jun 3, 2013)

I remember Julia making them and saying you can make a large stack and freezing them. Just separate them with wax paper. Grant you fresh is always better, but if you are having a party, why not?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2013)

Addie said:


> I remember Julia making them and saying you can make a large *stack and freezing them*. Just separate them with wax paper. Grant you fresh is always better, but if you are having a party, why not?



I've been doing that for years mostly because one of my recipes makes far more crepes than we'd eat at one time.  I do separate them with waxed paper but, once I do that, I place the stack in an aluminum pie pan (the disposable kind), put the whole lot into a freezer-weight plastic bag and seal tightly.  They stay "fresh" for a long, long while.  I just let them come to room temperature before using them in a recipe.


----------

